# I'm Back In Black Haul



## Jemma28 (Sep 24, 2009)

Almost the entire Style Black Collection. I also picked up two new Dazzleglass Cremes and So In This Season l/g. I'm thrilled with everything!!


----------



## tepa1974 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow! Awesome haul!  Can't wait to make my stop at MAC today.


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 24, 2009)

So jealous!! love it though


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet haul! I can't wait to pick up my stuff this weekend!


----------



## Sass (Sep 24, 2009)

Great haul!!!  Can't wait to get my hands on that Volcanic Ash Exfoliator and Mask.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice haul I cant wait to go to my free standing store to pick up some style black items.


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## User38 (Sep 24, 2009)

enjoy!


----------



## fintia (Sep 24, 2009)

nice! man I am really interested in  night violet!! hope it looks good on me ;-)


----------



## iaisha26 (Sep 25, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## tinich7 (Sep 25, 2009)

I totally hate ya know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2009)

You picked some great items


----------



## SoSoSteph (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice Haul!

Also, what kind of vanity/desk do you have? I just have not been able to find one to my liking? Looks nice from what I can see of it.


----------



## nunu (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome haul!!


----------



## Jemma28 (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoSteph* 

 
_Nice Haul!

Also, what kind of vanity/desk do you have? I just have not been able to find one to my liking? Looks nice from what I can see of it._

 
We have a 1950's ranch style house and this is a built in vanity in the bathroom.  We updated the bathroom a few years ago and replaced the top with plain white formica.  The back mirror is from Lowe's.  It's small but It's my little home away from home.  And yes ladies, I know it's BAD to keep makeup in the bathroom but when you have two kids, you have very little space.  LOL


----------



## GoldGunsGirls (Sep 26, 2009)

Sighhh, I have no money to spend on this collection! *cries*


----------



## Susanne (Sep 26, 2009)

Great haul!! Enjoy!


----------



## SoSoSteph (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jemma28* 

 
_We have a 1950's ranch style house and this is a built in vanity in the bathroom. We updated the bathroom a few years ago and replaced the top with plain white formica. The back mirror is from Lowe's. It's small but It's my little home away from home. And yes ladies, I know it's BAD to keep makeup in the bathroom but when you have two kids, you have very little space. LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh okay, thanks for the information!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## missboss82 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great haul.


----------



## candaces (Sep 28, 2009)

wow!!! enjoy!


----------



## Tahti (Oct 1, 2009)

Oooooh very nice! Enjoy!


----------

